# World Cup



## awfulknauful (15/6/18)

Anyone else watching the world cup, looking forward to the Spain Portugal clash, hoping for a win for Portugal.


----------



## Rambo (15/6/18)

I'll be up for that one too. Would like to watch the Uruguay Egypt game too, but gotta work tomorrow. Bit apprehensive about our game against France.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/6/18)

With good reason to feel apprehension about the Australia France game. Got a strong feeling that Germany may do it again, just going on the talent that didn't get a gig.


----------



## Rambo (15/6/18)

Yeah, Germany is my pick too. I think England could do well this time around though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/18)

Hope I am not going to end up with egg on my face after the Germany loss to Mexico but the last world cup Germany was woeful until it came to the finals. Can't wait to see how England perform, though it should be an easy start for them.


----------



## EalingDrop (18/6/18)

The forward 3 - Kane, Alli and Sterling would be quite a handful for any team.

3am game though...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/18)

EalingDrop said:


> The forward 3 - Kane, Alli and Sterling would be quite a handful for any team.
> 
> 3am game though...


Life wasn't meant to be easy.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/6/18)

Great news for the next 48 hours. SBS are showing every game live in HD. Hopefully Optus can't get their shit together at all and SBS step in and continue to show all games live on FTA.

https://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/sbs...MIiPaArf7c2wIVUIyPCh1M0AtTEAAYASAAEgL4GvD_BwE


----------



## Brewno Marz (18/6/18)

Watching Ikea v Samsung tonight and recording Ingerlaaand v Tunisia. Thank you Optus for underestimated the interest in the world cup. Seriously? Should be on SBS anyway.


----------



## EalingDrop (18/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Life wasn't meant to be easy.


Actually it could work. 4am k.o finish around 6am, get ready for work. 

Bedtime now.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (18/6/18)

Come on you Lions!


----------



## Brewno Marz (18/6/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Come on you Lions!


Brisbane aren't in the world cup


----------



## EalingDrop (19/6/18)

It's unlike England to show this much composure right up to the last minute, which is refreshing. A deserved 3 points.

Ref was rubbish.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (19/6/18)

EalingDrop said:


> It's unlike England to show this much composure right up to the last minute, which is refreshing. A deserved 3 points.
> 
> Ref was rubbish.


Agreed a deserved win and on another day it would have been 4 or 5-1.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/6/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> Brisbane aren't in the world cup



I see France have copied the Brisbane Lions club song for their national anthem.


----------



## awfulknauful (19/6/18)

I have been enjoying all the games I have watched, as you may see from my avatar I am a goalkeeper and was impressed with Ryan, though some of the back passing makes the tension rise.
And how was Ronaldos goal from the free kick.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (19/6/18)

awfulknauful said:


> I have been enjoying all the games I have watched, as you may see from my avatar I am a goalkeeper and was impressed with Ryan, though some of the back passing makes the tension rise.
> And how was Ronaldos goal from the free kick.


Yep that was shear class.


----------



## Rambo (19/6/18)

That's one thing Australian football has always had plenty of, quality goalkeepers. Just wish the other positions were as plentiful. 

That Ronaldo goal looked like it was going in before he had even lined it up. He is such a freak.


----------



## EalingDrop (19/6/18)

Bet he enjoyed watching Messi stuff his one up lol![emoji23]


----------



## Tricky Dicky (23/6/18)

Last night the Nigerian lad scored the best goal I've seen so far in this world cup, mind you I haven't seen them all yet but this was special.


----------



## DU99 (23/6/18)

haven't seen any oscars awarded for faking


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/18)

Germany a good team but bloody crap haircuts, must all use the same barber.


----------



## Rambo (24/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Germany a good team but bloody crap haircuts, must all use the same barber.


Did you watch the game this morning? That second half was entertaining to watch as a neutral.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/18)

Yes got up to watch it, really put the pressure on, I bet the coach will be having a few loud words with Durmaz, as well as himself for bringing him on.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/6/18)

Really looking forward to the Belgium v England encounter Friday, should give the real measure of the 2 teams.


----------



## krz (25/6/18)

The german free kick against sweden with 30 secs ago was typical german precision.
Not sure they can win, but I got $60 on that they will.

I have watched quite a few games (thanks to my vpn), and I'm not yet sure who looks the best.
Possibly Spain,, the game against Portugal was fantastic. Ronaldos a freak, but dont reckon they will last.

England have had the easiest matches so far, and both Belgium and England will probably field a second rate startup.

Its a good world cup so far, and yes not many dives.
I like the video ref, but its still not consistent.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/18)

I fancied Germany to win but I wouldn't be putting any money on the outcome, having watched a few games myself I am finding it more difficult to see a team which shows more class than another.
As for the England and Belgium game would be hard to pick any second raters from both sides, and it would be a boost to England's confidence if they could come away with a win.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

So Germany bomb out of the world cup, I think I read somewhere and it could have been Jose Mourhino who said it, doesn't matter what they look like on paper, it's how they play as a team. German fans will not be happy.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/6/18)

Where the hell was their goalkeeper when South Korea scored their second goal?

They finished bottom of their group, makes me feel a lot better about our performance.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

It seems to be the style of play for the goalies to be out of the penalty area, don't know how far the German goal keeper wandered off to.
Good to see Aaron Mooy is being considered for the buy back to Manchester City, played solidly throughout.


----------



## scomet (28/6/18)

Auf Wiedersehen Germany, Basil Faulty will be pi$$ing himself, shame about Iceland but…
Oh; Australia should have thrown the kitchen sink at France its not league football.
Hope no one had any $ on the Germans….. bet the bookies just cleaned up big time!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/6/18)

Optus have given up trying to broadcast any games at all. 

Apparently their commentary team is pretty good and while I don't mind Lucy Zelic and Fos on SBS, it would be good to get some other input, rather than just have Fos ramble on about the games.

https://www.theroar.com.au/2018/06/...ts-remainder-world-cup-sbs-broadcast-matches/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

I quite like the input Fos puts in, much prefer the English commentary compared to the Australian one during a game, seems he has to keep the dialogue going which I don't mind, and all those security guys around the touchline. I haven't counted them but there must be a few, how tempting it must be to turn around and have a look whats happening on the field instead of whats happening in the crowd.
Jobs for the boys as Putin is an ex security guard.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/6/18)

Agree 100% about the English commentator. I always enjoyed Simon Hill's commentary but I think he's on Fox now.

They're much easier on the ear than our sports commentators, particularly AFL, who for some reason think they need to inform us of every insignificant detail about what's clearly obvious to see on the screen and they do so at the top of their voice.

My old man reckons he's worn out the mute button on his remote control from muting the AFL commentators.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/6/18)

England was well lucky it didn't end up at 3 nil.
On AFL I did like what Akermanis had to say on the radio commentary's but unfortunately he couldn't keep his remarks entirely on the game.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/18)

Not keen on the penalty shootouts but can't see another way around getting a result. What I would like to see is anyone rolling around on the ground for more than 10 seconds should be counted out, taken off and not allowed back on, ref could say Health and Safety grounds. Bloody disgusting some of the theatricals we have to watch.


----------



## Rambo (6/7/18)

Agreed about the rolling around, I love football and I'm sick of it being a barrier for more Australians to embrace the sport. If we are going to have the VAR, I think it should be used to stamp out simulation.

I love shootouts though, and actually do think it's a fair way to decide a game. Shows physical fitness and mental strength to put away a penalty after 120 mins of football. It's not a lottery like lots of people say, just look at how many Germany have won...and England have lost.


----------



## scomet (7/7/18)

It has been shown mathematically that the team that shoots first in a penalty shoot out has a significant advantage. A fairer system would be A then B then BA BA AB BA, still not perfect but much fairer, still, it must be unbelievable pressure for the players involved… I will try and find a link to the explanation, Cheers. ps the bookies must be making a fortune


----------



## scomet (7/7/18)

More or Less Behind the stats 12 May 2017 (BBC Radio4) starts about 15min.
Maybe the link https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p052rqxb


----------



## Rambo (7/7/18)

Yeah, I thought they were bringing that system in for this world cup actually... heard it referred to as the ABBA system


----------



## HaveFun (7/7/18)

final: french against England..

cheers
stefan


----------



## Tricky Dicky (8/7/18)

Engerlaand, Engerlaand, Engerlaand! we are going to do it I reckon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/7/18)

I certainly think they will do it, I thought Russia played well against Croatia and with Russia going out it makes England's chances for a final berth seem doable, got a feeling Belgium will see off France.


----------



## Brewno Marz (8/7/18)

Really enjoying the football. SWMBO is a Lancashire lass, one-eyed PNE supporter and England fanatic...so definitely on the three lions bandwagon!! Next few weeks are going to be so sleep deprived: TdF, Wimbeldon, World Cup, Silverstone F1 GP...


----------



## malt and barley blues (8/7/18)

And now for a bit of light entertainment.


----------



## scomet (9/7/18)

Sadly I think Les Blu will prevail from the final 4, I have only been correct tipping one game so far, I hope I dont make it 2…… we are in for 3 cracking games of Football but.


----------



## mongey (9/7/18)

******* England . anyone but them


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/18)

What happened to Belgium? I was brewing so didn't see the game but going by the stats Belgium should have had it in the bag.


----------



## akx (11/7/18)

They just didn't make their chances count. Couldn't get the ball in the net. Good game, but disappointing outcome. Will have a think on an appropriate consolation brew. Red Revenge... Store for 4 years and enjoy.


----------



## Rambo (11/7/18)

I was brewing and watching the game. Was a great game, both teams played well. France were very good defensively and played mostly for the counter. Belgium seemed to run out of ideas.

Was brewing a Belgian pale in the hope of a win for them... Oh well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/18)

Rambo said:


> Was brewing a Belgian pale in the hope of a win for them... Oh well.


If thats how it works there must have been more people brewing a Saison, nothing to do with me I was brewing a Kolsch.


----------



## S.E (11/7/18)

Wasn’t that game at 4am? Do you guys seriously get up to brew at that time? or do you work nights or something?


----------



## Rambo (11/7/18)

I got up to watch the football, had the day off so was going to brew anyway. Thought I might as well get the mash done while the game was on.


----------



## yankinoz (12/7/18)

Why doesn't anyone throw the damn ball? Why are so many players writhing on the ground in agony one minute and miraculously cured the next? 

Seriously, go Croatia. They deserve it.


----------



## awfulknauful (13/7/18)

Watched all the games and was pleased England advanced so far, definitely outplayed by Croatia, still have a way to go seeing as it was a soft run up to the semis. Hoping for a good result from Croatia, and the Belgium v England game will be a corker with all stops removed from both sides.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/7/18)

Yep, 2 good games left to watch.


----------

